# Prototype of the "Throne" series ground blinds.



## Timberman (Mar 20, 2005)

I got ahold of the panels, roof and base of a porty potty. For the record they were spare parts and not a unit that had just been pulled from the county fair.   Anyway, 1 8' 2x6 and 1 8' 2x4 and about 10 dollars in bolts and screws later here I am. I am gonna frame in the openings and make sliding plexiglass windows caulk and seal the thing up paint it up good and put a pipe out the vent on top. I paid $45 for the potty parts I'm guessing when I'm done I'll have about $75 in it. It's light enough one man can handle it put it in the back of a truck etc. Wherever it sits it will be known as the Throne stand.


----------



## Kdog (Mar 20, 2005)

That's a good idea.  My problem is that I would want to use it for it's intended purpose.      

Kdog


----------



## sniper13 (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't forget the most important part ...........................................................  a magazine rack !!!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 20, 2005)

will it still be functional when complete?  If so....you have really hit on an idea

Looks great for a blind as well!

Jim


----------



## GAGE (Mar 20, 2005)

But is there a magazine rack!

Nothing like a multipurpose stand!  

Gage


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 20, 2005)

I think it would  do nicely for ''double duty''  if need be.

But what would you use for cover scent?


----------



## Woody (Mar 20, 2005)

Timber ---- you're a braver man than me ---- for posting it.

BTW -- good idea!


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 20, 2005)

Shoot Timberman, I'd mount that thing on stilts and make it a tower stand....I mean think about it, you want have to worry about anyone hunting right under you....


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice idea!

Milton -- Bombs Away!!! *LOL*


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 20, 2005)

awesome idea just a thought you might wanna make the windows like flip down or something instead of sliding they might squawk or somthing jsut athought great job on the porto pott


----------



## frankwright (Mar 20, 2005)

Why do you need a pipe and a vent out the top? Exactly what are you going to be doing in there?


----------



## Timberman (Mar 20, 2005)

> Why do you need a pipe and a vent out the top? Exactly what are you going to be doing in there?



I am going to make the poor mans version of a Scentite blind. It is something I can get more or less airtight, and most if not all your scent will release out the pipe at 30, 40 feet, whatever you want. In essence you basically get into a capsule where no scent will release except from the pipe.

Like I said, it is only walls, a door, roof and floor. No tank or toilet or anything. I know some people get a mental hangup about it but it's no different than any other plastic item. It's perfect with a metal folding chair.  


I did a little more work on it today...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 20, 2005)

Timber, I think it is  agreat set up , just think it would be better if still functional

Jim


----------



## Timberman (Mar 20, 2005)

*Jim,*

Is this what you had in mind? i could prolly rig it up...


----------



## mpowell (Mar 21, 2005)

huntnnut said:
			
		

> Shoot Timberman, I'd mount that thing on stilts and make it a tower stand....


that's what i was thinking.  let's put the throne on a pedestal where it belongs.


----------



## PWalls (Mar 21, 2005)

Aint it going to get awful hot in that thing. Most every one of those port-a-pots that I have had the misfortune to use have been hotter that blue blazes even with the vents wide open. You are talking about sealing it up. Also if you put a vent stack out the top, but make it sealed, how will it draw any air?

Looks good, but it better be a late season stand or in some serious shade. I am afraid it will get stifling in there.


----------



## Timberman (Mar 22, 2005)

> Aint it going to get awful hot in that thing. Most every one of those port-a-pots that I have had the misfortune to use have been hotter that blue blazes even with the vents wide open. You are talking about sealing it up. Also if you put a vent stack out the top, but make it sealed, how will it draw any air?



The door has two small openings along the bottom edge. Under normal circumstances air will come in there and go out the pipe. I am thinking in the evening right before dusk when the airflow inverts and starts dropping, I may seal the door with some duct tape. I have to hunt out of it to see. In any case, the windows do open...

As far as it being hot, If it's that hot I usually ain't gonna hunt anyway. I have plenty of other options too, so it's not like it's my one and only  .... besides, where I live from October on the weather typically cools off to where it won't be an issue. I don't hunt before then anyway.  

I am gonna stuff this one in a blown down tree in some medium size natural pine timber between two young pine plantations. There are open hardwoods on one side and pastures on the other so it is where the deer filter thru between the two thickets. There is a pronounced browse line and a person can see much further low to the ground than even standing up. I've tried hunting it but the wind is always wrong in there and it has been futile. Put a climber in there once but when I got up a tree, I couldn't see 15 yards.   We'll see...


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Mar 22, 2005)

You can buy styrofoam insulation sheets from Home Depot or Lowe's and attach it to the roof and sides and it will be right comfortable if heat (or cold) bothers you.


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 24, 2005)

better make sure there arent any hunters just walkin around on your property or they might just think thats thing is just a convenient bathroom. JK JK .but seriously cool set up and how much didt the whole thing cost?? thats the main thing


----------

